# Piranha Sick!!!! HELP



## Narile (Mar 22, 2007)

I've attached pictures. Please help!!!!! What do I do? I've raised temperature, added salt and melafix. What else can I do?
View attachment 164152


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

Narile said:


> I've attached pictures. Please help!!!!! What do I do? I've raised temperature, added salt and melafix. What else can I do?
> View attachment 164152


my p's had that too...but my 2 p's were dead now...but the 1 left is still surviving against bad ich....i hate this ich.....this my last p....


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

if u're talking about ichtio, that's not ichtio. that's nh4 or no2 burnt IMO
Tommy


----------

